# Which boards do you have hidden?



## Tailsy (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought this would be an interesting question. :o As you guys know, you can set some of the boards to 'hidden' if you wish (and of course Serious Business is auto-hidden for three months if you rack up 30 infraction points). You can do this here, if you don't know how to.

So, let us regard the title (and add a 'and why?' tag there). And I shall answer the question. 

I usually have the '*Websites*' boards hidden, because... I'm not interested in coding websites and whatnot, and most of the things advertised aren't at all interesting to me; the '*Artwork* sub-forum under Creativity is hidden because I also don't particularly care about drawings and whatnot, and '*Sprites and Pixel Art*' especially because I'm sort of afraid to find out what's in there; and I have '*Anime-Style Battling*' and '*The Wi-fi League*' hidden because I don't use them, so they're just taking up space.

I used to have Mafia hidden because it was useless, but I unhid it today because the announcement reminded me that I need to do that. :P

[extending a 'how about you guys?' question here.]


----------



## Green (Nov 13, 2010)

None because I like reading everything in everything.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 13, 2010)

:[ at your hiding the artwork forum.

I've got the games forum hidden because bleurgh.


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 13, 2010)

Safari Zone, Websites, Forum Games, and I have the top two boards scrolled up, though not blocked so I can see them on a whim.

EDIT: mods are allowed to block boards?


----------



## Spoon (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't aware that you could hide boards, so I haven't used the feature. I probably won't use it, either.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 13, 2010)

Introductions and Forum Games because they're junk and they flood the "New Posts" list otherwise, and the Safari Zone, RP boards, and ASB because I don't play any of them and they also end up taking up a good chunk of New Posts.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 13, 2010)

none because I'm so lazy I've never considered it. I guess I'll get to that.


----------



## Flora (Nov 13, 2010)

I _used_ to have Websites hidden, but in all honesty it isn't updated all that much so I unhid it


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 13, 2010)

None, I like seeing all of the new posts. :/


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 13, 2010)

I used to have Forum Help, Intros, Pokémon Anime, Websites, everything under games except for wi-fi, and most of the creativity section hidden. I unhid everything about a month ago when I got annoyed that if I was bored enough to wander into those sections, finding my way in was too much of a bother.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to have mafia, forum games, websites and entertainment hidden, but now I don't have anything hidden I don't think. I figured I should probably read everything if I was going to be a mod. :x


----------



## Aisling (Nov 14, 2010)

geez, I didn't even know you could do that.

As such I don't have any of them hidden. Besides, my country may need me in one of those forums!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 14, 2010)

Only Serious Business. Mostly because I dislike debating; it rouses my temper and I'd really rather not become ill-tempered. So I hide it to resist the temptation of reading. The rest, there are a lot of forums I don't go through or read, but I leave them on in case I ever get the urge to or some interesting new thread pops up.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 14, 2010)

Just hid Introductions, Forum Help, Upcoming Games, 3D Pokémon Games, Pokémon Anime, Websites, Writing, Role-Playing, Wi-Fi, Forum Games, Clubs and Safari Zone, since I either never look at them or use them so infrequently I may as well not bother :3c


----------



## Wargle (Dec 12, 2010)

_Just_ hid Websites and tCoD Wi-fi League. Was gonna hide intro but dont wanna miss a turbo comeback.

They have this feature? All along? With out me knowing? Blasphemy. This is madness. THIS! IS! SPAAAAAAAAARTAAA!!!


----------



## Espeon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have none hidden. I think it's mostly because I cannot be at all bothered with deciding what to block and what not to block and am too lazy to actually then implement this. Additionally, some funny posts come up in unexpected places so I like to have easy access to them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 13, 2010)

Considering I always click "View Today's Posts" instead of going into each individual forum, I don't really have any need to hide boards :/


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 13, 2010)

...I didn't know of this. oh well, I'll hide some of the stuff I never use like Wi-fi league, Safari Zone and Writing.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2010)

Forum Games, because every post there is more or less guaranteed to be utterly uninteresting. I'd probably hide the Safari Zone and Wi-Fi League forums too, if I could be arsed, but they don't get in the way much, so.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 16, 2010)

I hide the "Newbies" forum because I don't really interact much with anyone on the forums so I'm not very inclined to greet new members, and I don't really have anything to do with the Forum Help board. I suppose I know enough about forums to answer questions about them, but I don't really come on the forums to do that, so.

"Pokémon Anime" because I haven't watched it in years and I'm not interested in it anymore. "Insanity" and "Forum Games" because I'm not really interested in those either.

"Safari Zone", "WiFi League", "Mafia", and "Roleplaying" I hide because I'm not involved in any of them and I don't have time to be. But I do like roleplaying...

"Art Request Shops" because they annoy me. "Sprites and Pixel Art" and "Other Creativity" not because I'm not interested in them, but because I don't have time to get involved in them again and if I look at them a lot, I'm going to get distracted from other stuff.

"Serious Business" because I don't come here to debate my beliefs. More to discuss my opinions, which is less extreme. I don't have time for a lot of posting anyway, and if I got caught up in a debate I'd be there for a long time.

Most of my reasons are, "I don't have time to look at this." Is that silly?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 4, 2011)

I have Introductions, Competitive Battling, both Cupboards, the debate forum (I refuse to use the new title), Websites, Clubs, and Mafia hidden.

Not sure why I don't have Roleplaying hidden, since I pretty much never go in there... ASB is only unhidden because I was on there for about a week before drifting off away from it (not sure if I'll ever go back in there or not), and I don't think the Safari Zone even existed the last time I changed anything on my hidden-forums list.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 10, 2011)

All of Newbies (because I never read anything there ever), all of Pokémon (because I'm not actually all that interested in discussing Pokémon), Site Discussion, Webmaster Help and Something, all of Creativity except Writing, all of Games except Mafia.

I have a pretty low-key presence on the forums.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 12, 2011)

The Mafia and Webmaster stuff, because I'm not interested and probably won't be interested in it. I don't think there's anything else, but I just looked at what wasn't on the menu as opposed to what I've actually hidden, so may have forgotten something.

I did have the Debate Hall hidden so I wouldn't go in there and act like a moron more than I already had, but I unhid it again at some point when I trusted myself again (or was bored).


----------

